

Exfoliate: the Android app that can kill Facebook's Timeline - j4pe
http://www.intomobile.com/2011/11/15/exfoliate-android-app-keeps-facebook-ceo-mark-zuckerberg-awake-night/

======
muxxa
> Now if you’re Facebook CEO Mark Zuckerberg, then Exfoliate is an absolute
> nightmare Is there anything to say that deletion on FB isn't just setting
> is_deleted=true ? Any European laws on this?

